# Whats everyone running.......



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

for strobe lights?

heres mine. its small but it is a start. im looking at four led strobes and two backup lights on ebay.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i have whelen hideaway strobes in my headlights/tailights and 2 white whelen lin3's under my rear rack which can be strobe or can be set to steadyburn for backup lights


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here is what I run.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't have any strobes on my ATV but I have 2 strobes on my truck. I should probably get one that plugs into my 12v.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Here, this may be easier to see than on the phone, same of front.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

hey where did you run your wires?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

born2farm;656482 said:


> hey where did you run your wires?


under the bars and then under the plasitc and under the seat


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

ok thats what im planning on. only problem now is since its my grandpas quad i cant drill ANY holes. i just need to buy it off him


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

yes you do, its only money


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We run a Sportman 335


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

very funny travis.


and clap cant you read?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

born2farm;656519 said:


> and clap cant you read?


wouldn't surprise me


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

ya me either...lol i get it now. he cant read what address he has to go to or what street so he just plows everything...thats how he gets so many jobs


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

born2farm- mine light is the exact same as yours as is mounted exactly the same except its on the far baf corner of mine. I have a toggle switch wired in right below the light


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

here i got somelights on, then i drove about 2 miles down the roadto clean my sister in laws ok i was lookin for snow,lol i scared the hell out of a car lol




























maybe it was the strobe on the front lol


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Man I got to tell you that cab is sweet. I have really thought about building something like that next year. What do you think about not having a windshield wiper to clear snow and such off
?


----------



## Jim_il (Dec 4, 2008)

it's funny


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

haha, i will fab one up that will move from the inside. and thanks.


----------

